# Tractor starts then dies...



## mathey (Apr 19, 2006)

New Holland TC33D

It'll turn over and fire right up, but dies immediately. Usually it will start first thing in the morning, but once you shut it off, it won't restart the rest of the day. Lights work and glow plugs time out as normal, turn key, fires, let go of key, dies...if you hold the key in the start position, it'll run.

This is what really confuses me - i could see if it did it all the time, but the fact that it will start and run fine after a lengthy period of time is puzzling...what changes after 24 hours? A few weeks back i pulled it out of the garage (less than 5 mins running) and that night it wouldn't start.

Fuel sys? Electrical? bad switch?

The fuel filter is new as of last fall (~50 hrs). Checked the external safety switches, they seem fine. 

How can I bleed the injectors if it won't run?

Ironically my NH GT22a garden tractor (gas) did this exact same thing last fall but I just took it to a shop and they redid the carb and gave it a tune up and it's been fine since...not so keen on taking this to a shop.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Is it diesel? I would suspect the new filter, was it OEM? Or a air leak in the fuel system.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Sounds like something in the kill system. I have also seen online about the safety switches being defective.


----------

